# New Purchase



## Fishhorder (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm so excited at my new baby I brought home last night. I bought a baby long fin bristlenose pleco and it is sooo cute. I have the golden "Orange" bristlenoses (7) all in their own tanks but I couldn't help bringing this one home. It is black with little white poka dots all over it's body and all the tips of it's fins are edged in white. I can't wait to see if it is a boy or a girl and I think it will be absolutely beautiful when it hits adult size. It is about a total of a inch and a half long and is so cute with it's little body with these big flowing fins.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

get a pic!!!!!!!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

yes please do!


----------



## Fishhorder (Sep 21, 2009)

I will get a pic tomorrow and get it posted. Remember it is really little so god help me taking the picture. lol


----------



## Fishhorder (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, look in my albums under 150 breeding system and he is in there along with one of my male golden "orange" Bristlenoses.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i breed bushynose plecos..albino and brown..long and short fin...also some calico longfin..
here is a pic of the albino and calico lf...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Fishhorder said:


> Ok, look in my albums under 150 breeding system and he is in there along with one of my male golden "orange" Bristlenoses.


Here you go, I linked your pic in here:









And those are sweet loha. I like the orange one a lot.


----------



## Fishhorder (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks, hopefully sometime down the road I will have orange babies.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just remember that offspring will be mixed..albino and brown..short fi and long fin..if you cross the long fin with a short fin,most fry will be short fin..if both parent are long fin and you breed offspring that are short fin..all subsequent offspring from that pairing will be short fin..


----------



## Fishhorder (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't decided what I will be breeding the long fin with. I might purchase another long fin from a supplier so that the parents are not related. As for my goldens I will be purchasing short fins for those who will be the lucky ones.


----------

